# Coyotes



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Need advice on getting rid of over populated coyotes in North West Florida, we are seeing way too many, they are getting bad, do you have any ideas on coyoty control besides shooting them when you see them & not using antifreeze. Does Outcast carry big treble hooks? Please, Thank you.:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

A friend of mine had this problem also. After he cleaned a deer, he would add a bunch of crushed glass to the guts and take them back out to the woods where the coyotes were. He swears by it. Caution: any dogs around may eat this also.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I was told by an old country vet that the crushed glass doesn't work. He said he took an old stray and started feeding it food with bits of glass in it and it didn't even hurt the dog. It ateawhole bunch of it and never even got sick, just passed it right through. He did it for awhile and said, if anything, the dog got healthier from eating regularly. I'm not sure if it is true or not, but I don't even use that method after hearing that.

Poisoning coyotes is illegal and I do not encourage such behavior. With that said, the best way to do it is to lace hotdogs with timic. It is a very dangerous and indiscriminate killer. Dogs bobcats, house cats, crows, buzzards, etc are all likely to eat it. If you can get dialed in the yotes and place the poison near a den or something you could probably wipe them out.

I've also heard that snares work well, but you also have the problem of killing people's dogs.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

IT is legal to hunt them at nught you can set out some guts or bad meat. When you hear them hit the light and shot em. If you use a 31/2" shot gun buy some hevi shot dead coyote it work like fire and you may be able to get more than one. Also call Ron Vanderpol he knows a guy over in Okaloosa county that loves to hunt them and I bet he would come kill a few with you or for you.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you know a pharmacist that will sell Timic to you, that is a 30 step dead plan. Be extremely careful in using it, its very toxic to the human body. Use gloves and mask. You have to get to the female most important. Other methods are just time consuming. Timic is deadly. Kills stray dogs also.


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

Try some pieces of sponge soaked in bacon grease. They cannot pass the sponge.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm interested in this thread/question as well. We have a little coyotes problem too.2 of our food plots are consistently the worst producers #'s wise each year. And, every afternoon evening you can hear 2 packs of coyotes in between those plot howling.The coyoteshave spooked the deer out of that area andkeeping the deer away from those 2 plots. Anyway, our coyotes need to go. 

We're on the verge of using the Timic as well. My question is, will deer eat it or fool with it??? I'd hate to kill the deer too. I've heard its some bad(lethal) stuff and anything that eats the poisoned animals will die too...over and over and over...keeps on killing for a while. So, what about deer and Timic???


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I would contact the game warden and get his advice before putting out something that may have consequences thatyou didn't intend.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone hear of using large treble hooks with fresh meat on a leader or something they can't chew through, hanging it 4 ft off the ground like a bush hook? Where can I find large treble hooks? I have too try something. see very few during light hrs. but before light & after dark, they are all over.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

> *shakeyjr (11/25/2008)*Try some pieces of sponge soaked in bacon grease. They cannot pass the sponge.


this works good, use a piece about the size of a lemon. 

i think you buy timic and at the farm supply not the pharmacy. it'll work but it is very dangerous to handle.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought timic was strictly controlled, difficult to get. I know it will kill anything in short order and it takes only a very small amont.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Crop Production in Jay sales Temik


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

At night.

Red lights.

Live chicken on a chain.

Tree stands.

Lots of ammo.



Basic ingredients for a good time right there. Just add beer.


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

*saltgrass*: where can i read stating it is legal to hunt coyotes at night with gun over bait for alabama and/or florida? 

thanks...jim


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Dang Joe when we going


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

You can call them in with a game caller. The "baby rabbits" tape works pretty well for them. You just need to be in an open area so you can see them , BEFORE they see you. You can not hunt them in Alabama at night, just during daylight hours. I'm not sure of the Florida regs, but a gut pile and an electronic caller could prove deadly.


----------



## gator jack (Jul 20, 2008)

Temik is a Restricted Use Pesticide and according to Dept. of Ag., who regulates it, you have to have a permit to apply it not to mention the license to purchase it. It's really nasty stuff and if you get your hands on some, be extremely careful. I have a Restricted Use License and I wouldn't mess with it, I'd stick with the lead method!

Good luck whichever you choose.


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

If you are not a "licensed restricted pesticide applicator" do not get caught with Timic. Besides being highly illegal YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO HANDLE IT. It can be absorbed through skin mouth and nose and is DEADLY( You will not get to the hospital in time). Had a good friend at Mississippi State that lost his nephew to timic for the very reasons you guys are talking about using it. His brother was killing yotes and got some on his clothes went home and hug his kid. Next thing you know kid was having severe convultions, having blood coming through his mouth, nose and eyes and DIED WITHIN 20 minutes. If this was not bad enough his brother was charged and pled no contest for involuntary man slaugther, using a restriction substance, and a few other felony counts.It aint worth it.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Msstdog (11/25/2008)*If you are not a "licensed restricted pesticide applicator" do not get caught with Timic. Besides being highly illegal YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO HANDLE IT. It can be absorbed through skin mouth and nose and is DEADLY( You will not get to the hospital in time). Had a good friend at Mississippi State that lost his nephew to timic for the very reasons you guys are talking about using it. His brother was killing yotes and got some on his clothes went home and hug his kid. Next thing you know kid was having severe convultions, having blood coming through his mouth, nose and eyes and DIED WITHIN 20 minutes. If this was not bad enough his brother was charged and pled no contest for involuntary man slaugther, using a restriction substance, and a few other felony counts.It aint worth it.


Man, sorry to hear this, you got my attention, I will not, do not, want not, this timic stuff!!!

Just aint worth it, Thanks for sharing.

I have a few ideas thru the PM's , Thanks Again.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

go with the sponges, you'll never be able to control em by baitin, callin and shootin em, although fun it may be, its just not very effective, them bastasges are slick !


----------



## KEITH58 (Sep 2, 2008)

Try this idea. Put a bunch of hamburger in your pockets and lay out by the gut pile area where you dump you carcasses and wait for them. When they come in to the smell of the meat, stab them with your pocket knife. 

And make sure you have someone video it for all of us to enjoy.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

> *KEITH58 (11/25/2008)*Try this idea. Put a bunch of hamburger in your pockets and lay out by the gut pile area where you dump you carcasses and wait for them. When they come in to the smell of the meat, stab them with your pocket knife.
> 
> And make sure you have someone video it for all of us to enjoy.


Better yet, Crockadile DUMBY

you lay in the field with the burger in your pocket & I'll sit in the shooting house with my 12 ga. , I got your back if you don't get them with your knife.

:nonono:nonono:nonono:nonono:nonono:nonono:nonono:nonono:nonono:nonono


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I have heard hot dogs soaked in anti freeze is a good way to get rid of them. There is a chemical in anti freeze that only effects the k-9 species. Be sure not to touch the hot dogs after the soak because the yotes will not eat them if they smell you.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

SW 9mm, mag light, dogs bark and point let me put the light on him right away.Squeezed off two. 0330 in the morning a couple of weeks ago. 



The dogs bark or howl tellsme a bunch... I though I had upright visitors that night.Caught him onafull run thru the back pasture est 25 yds.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

shooting yotes is a freaking blast. a buddy of mine has one of those electric calls which works off a remote and this is some of the most fun hunting i have ever done. we just stick it in the middle of a big cow pasture and let the call do its thing. takes some getting used to though. calls which work some night, might not work the next.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha mike even has his security jacket on...thats good right there..


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

The jacket is PD from long ago...but it is bout the warmest in the house.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

ill pm u my number and well go out an take care of a fewof them in a weekend!!


----------

